# "lists"



## Justin182T (Feb 3, 2013)

As a military member separating in April, taking April's 2013's exam, but not getting my DD-214 until May 2013, I know I can submit it when I get it to claim my 5-points. What are the chances of a Connecticut resident, military veteran getting hired in a fashionable amount of time? Also, as a first time tester for Massachusetts, When the test is taken in April, generally how long does it take to get the results, when is the list established and active for departments to hire off of? I appreciate everybodies time, those interested in law enforcement, currently employed as LEO's and military veterans. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Bring your original DD-214 to One Ashburton Place and file for veteran's status. You'll get absolute preference for cities & towns and 2 points for the state police. I'm not certain about how residency works for someone out of state.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

You don't need your DD-214 to file for vet pref, I'm in the same boat as you, I'm taking 30 days terminal leave so I will be in mass on 4 April. Get your statement of service letter and have it signed by your CO and send it in to ma HRD. I did that last September for a mil make up test and it worked fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin182T (Feb 3, 2013)

I too, will be on terminal leave from USAF in April and taking this exam. Thank you for the CO option, I already got it routed and back in my possesion and will be mailing it to HRD. Are you aware of how residency works for this process? I am from out of state, do I stand a chance?


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Gentlemen, thanks for your servce (sincerely!). From what I understand, as long as you establish residency ASAP, you'll get the preference. If you make it the Investigators will note your military time as a factor when interviewing neighbors, etc. All info for each Dept should be on a website-I know most of Boston's stuff is. Also don't be afraid to call a Dept's Recruiting/HR unit for more details. You don't want to be shot down (pun intended) over some minor detail. Good Luck to both of you


----------

